# Have Eco Solvent Printer, and Heat Press , missing Info on Vinyl and Transfer Paper



## badihimmatwala (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi Bretheren,

This forum is almost god sent when it comes to ...welll almost any help related Tees and related business.

Anyway , I have spent the last 1 year doing bsuiness online for custom vinyl for laptops and mobiles etc and offline I have taken signage contracts for local firms and some govt institutions etc. Thankfully so far I have not been the 40% that shut the business in the first 12-18 months. ( im based in singapore)

Now I wish to expand my product range and provide custom thsirts and other merchandize , after doing a typical newbie routine of find out out all the options available , I had finalized Anajet DTG , but there is just one distributors here all over the country and a lot of people have advised against it , especially when Im just branching out and do not have established clientele. Needless to say it comes at a premium so it better be more than a trophy machine .

So anyway , of all the technolgies that are available to a new business person , everyone wants a blend of Flexibility , Quality and Reasonable Cost Of Production.

I have decided to invest in a Eco Solvent Print n Cut rather than Anajet DTG.

Now the actual questions ( unless you want to talk me into buying anajet again  ) 

1) I have a basic understanding of HEat Press and Dye Sublimation Technology ,I have used Standard Heat Xfer paper which I used on a small order or mug printing using an epson inkjet printer. however *I wish to know what kind of xfer paper can be used on eco solvent print machine and then used for heat xfer ( brand , Technical name of paper etc) . Is the paper a heat xfer Vinyl , if so which Brand etc should I ask from the distributor. Im open to buying from US and getting it mailed.*

2) From what I know ( common news actually) the heat xfer is not suitable on black material , however The guy in the videoFive Ways to Digitally Print Apparel -- Including New Laser Transfer Paper Technology - YouTube 38:00 Onwards is printing on the black garment material , So I guess some kind of Transparent Xfer paper/vinyl , again what is that kind paper/ vinyl called in technical terms ( to explain to local dealer) and where can I order it online? 

3) Since the above methodology is HEat Press , will 100% cotton be able to take the prints, and what additional safety coating layers will I have to buy to print it on 100% cotton ? and can the same protection be used for other material like lets Jute and tote bags. 

Guys please enlighten me with any point that I may be missing , My prupose is to be able to offer customization on tshirts along with my own design range and , along with Tshirts, would like extend it other apparel related stuff such as tote bags etc, neoprene bags etc.


Im really really looking forward for response from you guys and immensely thankful in advance for any help that I get,
Cheers,
Me


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

Customization on print cut is not so quick, first you have to have vector art work or good quality jpeg then you have to put a cut line around design then print,cut,weed,mask and then press.Sometimes the weeding and masking can take a long time if you have lettering not all designs are good for print & cut.
I do print & cut, I just did a job for 170 tee shirts left & right chest plus back all lettering was a lot of work don't know if I will do that again.


----------



## badihimmatwala (Sep 24, 2011)

laz0924 said:


> Customization on print cut is not so quick, first you have to have vector art work or good quality jpeg then you have to put a cut line around design then print,cut,weed,mask and then press.Sometimes the weeding and masking can take a long time if you have lettering not all designs are good for print & cut.
> I do print & cut, I just did a job for 170 tee shirts left & right chest plus back all lettering was a lot of work don't know if I will do that again.


Hi Thanks for your reply.

I do realize that this difficult ,but at this point my concern making the material available either locally or online by knowing exactly what is the brand or type of vinyl /masking tape etc is being used.


So once again I request all to read my points of concern and help me out here.I am keenly awaiting for some guidance pertaining to 

1) Vinyl (brand , type etc) that can be printed upon using Roland or any eco solvent and then used for heat transfer 
2) How to print on Dark Material using Heat transfer Process (shown in the video in my og post) 
3) How to print on Materials like cotton using heat transfer as shown in the video in my og post.


Again looking forward for some informative replies.


Cheers,
Me


----------



## badihimmatwala (Sep 24, 2011)

Cmon Guys....
Bumpity Bump.......

Close to 200 Views and just 1 reply . I have tried to be as clear as possible in Orig Post , so that I could yield some detailed response.


Looking forward...

Cheers.
Me


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

If you have a specific problem most people including my self will help, however this forum is not a school you have to do some of your own research & homework.
Start by looking to the left of this page and click on Coastal Business Supplies, start there and the picture will become clearer.


----------



## badihimmatwala (Sep 24, 2011)

laz0924 said:


> If you have a specific problem most people including my self will help, however this forum is not a school you have to do some of your own research & homework.
> Start by looking to the left of this page and click on Coastal Business Supplies, start there and the picture will become clearer.


Hi, Thanks a lot for your reply. 

However , Please help me understand how can I pinpoint to my query more specifically. I have seen people posting vague and open ended questions such as ''How do I start with this '' , or '' how doI improve my marketing '' , where as I have tried to be very specific with my query.

If I lack the understanding of your comment, I apologize sincerely, however I will repost my question in case I can stll get help...

1) Im unsure what is the technical name of the transparent vinyl or paper which can be used to print on ecosolvent machine and then be used for Heat Xfer on Tshirts? Various websites that I visited have their own trademarked names for such material , hence Im unsure what to ask when I visit a local vinyl distributor? 

2) The guy in the video is printing on Dark ( black Tshirts) , what is allowing him to do so ? even though general perception is that Dark Garments cant be printed upon in Heat Xfer?

3) Can we do heat xfer prints on 100% cotton? if so , what protection material would be needed . I ask this question because the local Heat Press dealers have not given any samples with 100% cotton a base. ( may be they are not aware on how to do it on cotton , or may be its not possible ) 


Sincere apologies if the questions are naive, but have tried to do my homework and these are genuine queries arising out of last few days work.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

badihimmatwala said:


> 1) Im unsure what is the technical name of the transparent vinyl or paper which can be used to print on ecosolvent machine and then be used for Heat Xfer on Tshirts? Various websites that I visited have their own trademarked names for such material , hence Im unsure what to ask when I visit a local vinyl distributor?
> 
> 2) The guy in the video is printing on Dark ( black Tshirts) , what is allowing him to do so ? even though general perception is that Dark Garments cant be printed upon in Heat Xfer?
> 
> 3) Can we do heat xfer prints on 100% cotton? if so , what protection material would be needed . I ask this question because the local Heat Press dealers have not given any samples with 100% cotton a base. ( may be they are not aware on how to do it on cotton , or may be its not possible )



1) Im unsure what is the technical name of the transparent vinyl or paper which can be used to print on ecosolvent machine and then be used for Heat Xfer on Tshirts? Various websites that I visited have their own trademarked names for such material , hence Im unsure what to ask when I visit a local vinyl distributor? 

There are many different brands and types of digital print heat transfer vinyl. One example would be solutions clear - it can be applied to white or light colored garments and is a clear vinyl with digital print capability. that is a particular branded name of digital heat transfer vinyl. The local distributor should be able to provide you with a digital heat transfer vinyl,

2) The guy in the video is printing on Dark ( black Tshirts) , what is allowing him to do so ? even though general perception is that Dark Garments cant be printed upon in Heat Xfer?

The general perception should most definitely be that you CAN print on dark garments with heat transfer. There are single color cad cut medias that can be applied as well as digital vinyls that are white to begin with and can be applied to dark garments as the white material provides an underbase for the print to be seen on. 

3) Can we do heat xfer prints on 100% cotton? if so , what protection material would be needed . I ask this question because the local Heat Press dealers have not given any samples with 100% cotton a base. ( may be they are not aware on how to do it on cotton , or may be its not possible ) 

Digital print heat transfers can be applied to 100% cotton, cotton poly blends, nylons, polyester, leather and more. It depends on the brand and its specific target product to be applied to. As I stated earlier, all of these vinyls can be digitally printed and depending on the adhesive used on the base digital vinyl, it will be able to be applied to different substrates. 

Search around the forum and you will quickly find members printing on all sorts of substrates using many different medias. The brand names will change from vendor to vendor and you will have to talk to your local vendor to find out which medias they carry.

I hope this helps!


----------



## teechapter (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Badihimmatwala,

I am a t-shirt printer and vinyl supplier based in Singapore  

1) Vinyl (brand , type etc) that can be printed upon using Roland or any eco solvent and then used for heat transfer.

For textile vinyls, there are the single colour type (also known as CAD-CUT, Polyfilm or Flex in general ) and also the printable types which you can use with Roland print and cut like BN-20 or its bigger brother ( locally we just call it the printable film or printable vinyls ). 

Both types come in PU (Polyurethane) and PVC type. I would advise to go for the PU range as it is thinner which makes the apparel more comfortable for wearing and it is also environment friendly. For the printable type, it comes in clear type for white or light coloured shirt and white type for coloured shirt and even special range like glow in the dark and silver coloured type.

In Singapore market, there are local suppliers distributing Internationally known brands like Poli-tape, Siser and Stahls' etc. But these brands cost much more than the non-brand. So it depends on your customer base, as in their buying power and quality requirements. I used both the branded ones and the non-brand medias to serve different crowd. 

2) How to print on Dark Material using Heat transfer Process (shown in the video in my og post) 
There are many different heat transfer media for printing on dark (coloured) apparels. If you are only talking about the medias for Print and Cut machines, then it will be the Printable PU or Printable PVC as mentioned above. The one you saw in the youtube video will be a white based Printable PU or PVC.

3) How to print on Materials like cotton using heat transfer as shown in the video in my og post.
Printable PU or PVC are suitable for printing on cotton, cotton blends, polyester & microfibre etc.

Hope I answered all your questions  


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/badihimmatwala.html


----------



## badihimmatwala (Sep 24, 2011)

teechapter said:


> Hi Badihimmatwala,
> 
> I am a t-shirt printer and vinyl supplier based in Singapore
> 
> ...


Hi Yes You have indeed my questions to the extent they could be answered.

Thank you very much. 

I was confused since Im ALREADY USING 3M Vinyl Media which is Ij 1110 Gloss and Matte for Laptop Skins etc , which has a white base, so I was wondering if the same can be used or something in brands such as Avery 3m or Kodak that I should ask and can use.

Also I Think you meant to answer the 3rd question , so in case you missed , please complete the answer and if you did not intend to answer that, have nothing to add.

Thanks a ton once again.

Cheers,
Me


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Since you have Eco-solvent printer check this video:https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=NDrUDiyb-LHkvTIYL_8gMw&bvm=bv.43148975,d.b2U

The transfer is made of ink. It requires Eco-solvent ink.


----------



## teechapter (Dec 17, 2008)

badihimmatwala said:


> Also I Think you meant to answer the 3rd question , so in case you missed , please complete the answer and if you did not intend to answer that, have nothing to add.
> 
> Thanks a ton once again.
> 
> ...



Hi Badihimmatwala,

The 3rd question has been answered on the previous post too ....its just that I forgot to highlight it in colour.


----------

